# MIAMI CYCLE Co. STANDARD



## SimpleMan (Apr 26, 2018)

Curious as to what this is. Badged as a STANDARD. I'm no expert by any stretch. I spent hours researching and thanks to those that have posted great info to search through.

Looks to have some Miami lineage but I would be interested to see what it really is or isn't.

Sprocket, fork crown and the rear fender bridge (no drilled hole) on the seat stays look like Miami to me. Rear hub is a Mussleman armless coaster with one patent date...July 18, 07

It is green with what looks to be dove gray scallops with really fine gold pinstripes. Rims are green, black stripes with really fine gold pinstripes.

United States No 77 Giant Chain Tread white walls.

4 digit serial number.

Thanks for any input in advance.


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 26, 2018)

*@SimpleMan

Jeff ... I am proud of you for doing plenty of research 
as to what you may have.  

More than a few of us are too quick to seek knowledge 
from fellow CABErs ..... while there is so much that can 
be learned by researching ... whether it's thru the CABE 
search bar. .. or google ... or other sources.

You, Sir, are someone who I am enjoying giving help ...
because you bothered to help yourself, first.

Your machine is indeed a Miami-Built.

It is not some lackluster, old thing carried by a few mom 
and pop hardware stores back when.  

The Standard is to be respected as a machine that was 
presented as a simple machine.  Just look at yours ...
it is a very plain machine .. BUT ... there is not one bland 
thing about it.  

The beauty is in it's tasteful color scheme.  That bicycle is alive.

If those aren't well-selected colors ... picked out by some-
one at the factory to do just that  ... I'll be a monkey's uncle.

Your find is beautiful to behold.

...... patric




 *


----------



## SimpleMan (Apr 27, 2018)

Excellent info...thank you. With the single patent date hub and the block chain, I was guessing this is from 1908/09 era.


----------



## dubsey55 (Apr 28, 2018)

Patric said it all about this beauty! And I agree. Not usually a fan of ( hoo doo wagon!) green, but, the color looks great on this machine. Awesome find, good luck with it, really!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 28, 2018)

Wow, really nice bicycle. Congrats!


----------



## dnc1 (May 1, 2018)

Great find!


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 8, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *@SimpleMan
> 
> Jeff ... I am proud of you for doing plenty of research
> as to what you may have.
> ...



I always wondered what that represented.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 13, 2018)

What a beauty, and those rims, yum!


----------



## filmonger (May 15, 2018)

Undergroud Bicycle shop has one... maybe he can give you a little insight.

http://www.undergroundbicycleshop.com/18901930-1/standard-co-project


----------

